# Obsidian says Hi



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

She poked her head out for a bit when I went to check on her. Definitely a photo op moment. Back in the day she was a spicy baby when she first came home. Now she’s a love bug. 🖤🐍

Thanks for looking! -Sarah


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Sbirtell said:


> She poked her head out for a bit when I went to check on her. Definitely a photo op moment. Back in the day she was a spicy baby when she first came home. Now she’s a love bug. 🖤🐍
> 
> Thanks for looking! -Sarah
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! What type is she? Is she a boa? My dream is to own a snake. My parents to terrified that the snake would escape and attack our little dogs. I feel that’s nonsense. Especially if I get a corn snake or hog nose.

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> Beautiful!! What type is she? Is she a boa? My dream is to own a snake. My parents to terrified that the snake would escape and attack our little dogs. I feel that’s nonsense. Especially if I get a corn snake or hog nose.
> 
> Such a beautiful girl!


Thank you. She’s a Motley IMG boa, so she’s a mix of 50% Colombian & Central American so she’s on the smaller size. She’ll stay around 4.5 ft. I normally don’t keep them around other animals but I have had them around cats and dogs, they don’t pay them any attention. Unfortunately there are keepers who don’t properly secure their enclosures, and that’s when you hear the horror stories of them getting out. Corn snakes and hoggies def can’t do any real damage. My first snake was a corn snake (rest his soul my little old man). He was the greatest!!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Now l'm obsessed with Azrael, Uriel, AND Obsidian... Thanks!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

betta4ever! said:


> Now l'm obsessed with Azrael, Uriel, AND Obsidian... Thanks!


You are the sweetest!!! Thank you so much!!! I wish y’all lived closer I would have a meet and greet. Lol


----------



## TropicalFlow3 (11 mo ago)

Such gorgeous animals that you have! Currently obsessed


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

TropicalFlow3 said:


> Such gorgeous animals that you have! Currently obsessed


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

Here she is full body.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Such a sweetheart!!


----------



## BlueyIsMyFish (2 mo ago)

Sbirtell said:


> Thank you. She’s a Motley IMG boa, so she’s a mix of 50% Colombian & Central American so she’s on the smaller size. She’ll stay around 4.5 ft. I normally don’t keep them around other animals but I have had them around cats and dogs, they don’t pay them any attention. Unfortunately there are keepers who don’t properly secure their enclosures, and that’s when you hear the horror stories of them getting out. Corn snakes and hoggies def can’t do any real damage. My first snake was a corn snake (rest his soul my little old man). He was the greatest!!!


The length of her is like my heightlol


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

BlueyIsMyFish said:


> The length of her is like my heightlol


Lol my biggest girl is close to 6 ft lol, she’s a little over 5.5ft


----------

